# Diverter Valve?



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

I come from a wide veriety of turbo vehicles, but on my 1.4 cruze i did not see a diverter valve (also know as a Blow off valve). Did i over look it or does the system let off air another way? Perhaps with something in the turbo it self?


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Boost Dump Valve....go to..*

Go to the thread titled* "Cruze 1.4 Turbo Overview Video"* , play the video and see the boost dump at 3:49 on the video timer. I believe that's the dump valve you are wondering about.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ZincGT said:


> I come from a wide veriety of turbo vehicles, but on my 1.4 cruze i did not see a diverter valve (also know as a Blow off valve). Did i over look it or does the system let off air another way? Perhaps with something in the turbo it self?


it's nearly pointless on an automatic assuming you're getting it purely for the sound. automatic transmissions dont lose boost between shifts.. no "vrooom ttsshhh" between every gear :/


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> it's nearly pointless on an automatic assuming you're getting it purely for the sound. automatic transmissions dont lose boost between shifts.. no "vrooom ttsshhh" between every gear :/


i understand that but even my GTI had some release during shifts, i just dont understand how this does it. Say you are flooring it and you suddenly have to let up, the boost has to go somewhere and its not good for the engine


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


> Go to the thread titled* "Cruze 1.4 Turbo Overview Video"* , play the video and see the boost dump at 3:49 on the video timer. I believe that's the dump valve you are wondering about.



thats the wastegate, thats what regulates the amount of boost the engine sees


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

ok so i tinkered around today and there is definitely some kind of recirculation "device" its either integrated into the turbo or under the heat shield.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

*From the Service Manual*

The turbocharger incorporates a wastegate that is controlled by a pressure differential, that is determined by the engine control module (ECM) by means of a pulse width modulation (PWM) solenoid, in order to regulate the pressure ratio of the compressor. A charge air bypass valve also controlled by the ECM by utilizing a remotely mounted solenoid is integrated into the bypass valve to prevent compressor surging and damage from vibrations by opening during abrupt closed throttle conditions. When the bypass valve is open during closed throttle deceleration conditions, the bypass valve allows the air to recirculate in the turbocharger and maintain compressor speed. Within a calibrated range during the closed throttle event, or upon a wide open throttle command the bypass valve will then close to optimize turbo response.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

i understand that. its pretty much the same for every car, except from i understand this is ecu controlled?


I understand how a waste gate works and the functionality of it. If the car is running a bypass valve (diverter valve) why does it need a solenoid to do the same? the job of the bypass is to prevent surging, so i dont see how the two work in conjunction. Unless the vacuum source has to pass through the solenoid (which regulates the "flow") to get to the bypass.

My S4 runs a similar set up except it uses a valve instead of a solenoid, the purpose is to prevent boost spike under part throttle acceleration by bleeding boost through the diverter valves (instead of the WG). I bypassed this valve, because over time they go bad and leak, so with a leaky one there is no positive aspect of having it and im not going to spend 200 bones on something i do not need.



Thinkin about it now, there is not much difference between a valve and a solenoid, they both can create the same results. So the cruze is set up like my audi (except i already know where all that crap is haha)


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

with all that being said, have any idea where this bypass is located?


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

The wastegate (top actuater with black hoses attached to ditter valve) and bypass valve (some call it a "BOV" it has 3 bolts attached) below it is intergrated into the turbo on the compressor housing. The bypass valve appears to run an air line to the intake manifold although I haven't traced it on my cruze so it could go elsewhere.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

sweet pic man. thanks for the info everybody


----------



## cpetty (Mar 1, 2011)

can you bypass this air hose to get the release noise?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

cpetty said:


> can you bypass this air hose to get the release noise?


FYI the release noise is muffled by all the baffling in the oem intake. With CAI installed its loud and clear.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a few posts down, same page....

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-chevrolet-cruze-engine-technical-discussion/1314-cruze-bov.html


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Sorry to wake this one from the dead, I wonder if you can get that vband clamp.. Looks different than the current ones that snap. I love that spring there. Aftermarket never seem to fit, I have tried quite a few.


----------

